# Hope I Get Some Replies On This.



## fsa46 (Nov 2, 2019)

My first batch of SP is coming along nicely. However, I'm already looking ahead to the end, when it's time to back-sweeten and add flavors.

I've already gone through 38 of the 53 pages of the Skeeter Pee forum and haven't come upon this....

Does anyone use the "RealLemon" to flavor AFTER fermentation is complete and time to back-sweeten and add flavoring ?

I've read so many posts where guys/gals say there isn't enough lemon flavor and add concentrated lemonade and other products with favorable results but haven't seen where the "RealLemon' is used. Is there a reason for this ?


----------



## iridium (Nov 2, 2019)

I don’t have direct experience with this so can’t provide first hand knowledge. However I know that generally commercial lemon juices like that have additives and preservatives that may complicate the wine process. While it may not be an issue pre fermentation it may be an issue to back sweeten and add flavor. So I would read the label and see if there are ingredients in the product that could affect the wine.

I have used commercial lemon juice for dragon’s blood a couple of times pre fermentation with great results.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 26, 2020)

i use the 2 quarts lemon juice per six gallon water for my ferment,,my fermenting jug is 40 gallon, i ferment out to get the alcohol level i want, that being said several will probably not like what i do next after ferment in a 40 gallon ferment container just before i transfer to 6 gal carboys for bulk aging i figure my gallons subtract the juice i already used, to shorten i end up putting 1 quart of lemon juice per gallon water, then transfer to carboys,bulkage then come bottling time i rack my 6 gallons into a 6*&1/2 gal,carboy which has a fifth of pure grain alcohol in it, as i rack my 6 gal, then bottle,then repeat,, taste just like lemon aid, but i make sure i'm done for the day before i pull a cork, no jet fuel taste, pineapple and lemon both take a very stiff port and still have the fruit flavor, but you have to add the lemon after the ferment because it will kill your ferment, i let alcohol kill mine then add the rest of the lemon, age, then get my 6&1/2 gal carboy pour filth og PGA and rack my bottle ready wine into the 6&1/2 and bottle outta that carboy, repeat till all 6 gal carboys are empty. 
just my 2 cents worth
DAWG


----------



## WellingtonToad (Jan 27, 2020)

I expect that the only additive in lemon juice will be 220.
220 is sulphate, that is K-meta. If you want to ferment the lemon juice straight, then you may have a problem. When you dilute it with what ever you are adding it to, then there is little chance of a problem.


----------



## RevA (Jan 27, 2020)

You could add real lemon after adding something to ensure fermentation doesn't start again, like potassium sorbate and K-meta. It will up the lemon flavour but sugar or an artificial sweetner wil do more to back sweeten.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2020)

i use commercial juice no problem,


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2020)

ending at bottling time k-meta. potassium sorbate


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 10, 2020)

fsa46 said:


> My first batch of SP is coming along nicely. However, I'm already looking ahead to the end, when it's time to back-sweeten and add flavors.
> 
> I've already gone through 38 of the 53 pages of the Skeeter Pee forum and haven't come upon this....
> 
> ...



i do, no problems


----------



## Rocky (Feb 10, 2020)

This is just a suggestion and I have only made one batch of Skeeter Pee probably 10 years ago. I used ReaLemon at the time but if I were to make it again, I would use a product that they sell at Costco called "Italian Volcano 100% Organic Lemon Juice." It is real juice, not reconstituted like ReaLemon. I have not tried this but this juice is, in my estimation, much better.


----------



## fsa46 (Feb 11, 2020)

Since this Nov 2 post I've made 20 gallons of SP . I am pleased with the results that I now get and have reached my desired goal doing the following.....

Adding the last bottle of juice after fermentation is complete, degassing twice, clearing with Sparkolloid, backsweeten to 1.02, serving cold and on the rocks, and what Lon has mentioned, "adding a wedge of lemon" all contribute to what I consider a special Summer drink.


----------



## ljewels4u (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for the update fsa46 ! - 
20 Gallons nicely done!!!! - I have an 6g batch of SP going now - 
started on 3/19 OG 1.076 - rough start to ferment didn't' take off til the 23rd! 
I already added 3rd bottle on 24th  before I read this post on 3/26 SG 1020. 
4?s for you...
1. would you add a little lemon if you were me for this batch to back sweeten it with more Lemon flavor? - if so how much or to what gravity?
2. what do you use to degas? I was looking on amazon or just stir it up?
3. How do you bottle it - I liked the sp website how he bottles in modelo beer bottles (wine bottles corked , beer bottles capped or flip tops or other?
Thanks!


----------



## fsa46 (Mar 27, 2020)

ljewels4u said:


> Thanks for the update fsa46 ! -
> 20 Gallons nicely done!!!! - I have an 6g batch of SP going now -
> started on 3/19 OG 1.076 - rough start to ferment didn't' take off til the 23rd!
> I already added 3rd bottle on 24th  before I read this post on 3/26 SG 1020.
> ...



As some members suggested in past posts, they add the third bottle of lemon juice AFTER fermentation is complete. That's what I always do now and it easier to go dry without the extra lemon acidity and seems to add more lemon flavor to the finished product doing it this way. I still add the energizer and nutrient when the SG gets to 1.05 .

I have a vacuum pump but don't use it to degas. Believe it or not, my favorite way to degas is to divide my SP into two carboys and shake the heck out of it three or four times. I then pour it back into one carboy. I do this two days in a row and ( for me ) it works better then any method I've ever used. Just be sure you hold on to the bung, I had one go across the basement and still haven't found it. lol

After it's degassed I clarify it with sparkoloid and it comes out crystal clear. After a couple days I stabilize it and back-sweeten it SG 1.015 - SG 1.02.

I bottle it in clear 750 ml bottles and also some in 375 ml frosted and blue bottles.

I made a post with all the contact info in the bottled section of a steal I found in upstate NY for $10 a case of 24 brand new. The deal was so good I bought 30 cases. I would have bought more but that's all that would fit on my Tacoma with a cap on.


----------



## fsa46 (Mar 28, 2020)

I forgot to mention that's it's very important the SP is warm when you degas and clarify to get excellent results with both. I like to keep mine around 75*.


----------

